# New Audio System Complete



## ArmyRctr04GTO (Oct 31, 2004)

For those of you who are in to the audio thing I thought I would send you some pictures of my system. It sounds and looks great. The trunk has a custom fiberglass box in the spare tire well that hold 2 10's. All new speaker wire was run throughout the entire car. Stinger professional series cables were also used. Audio/Video inputs were installed in the storage compartment in the back seat console for Playstaion or video camera. Below is a list of what was installed. Hope you enjoy.

1. Head Unit- Pansaconic CQ-VAD7200U
2. CD Changer- Panasonic CX-DP880U
3. Speakers- MB Quart RCE-216 (6 1/2" componets, tweeter mounted in factory location on dash)
4. Subs- MB Quart RWE-252 (2 ohm dual voice coil)
5. Amplifiers- Kicker KX 650.1 (runs the mids and highs)
Kicker KX 600.1 (sub amp)
6. Xstatic BATCAP Model 300 (hidden in trunk)


----------



## ArmyRctr04GTO (Oct 31, 2004)

Could not load pictuers. I sent them to a friend who will load them to this thread.


----------



## USARMYTTT (Dec 26, 2004)

Hear are the pics of ArmyRctr04GTO's system. It looks absolutely AWESOME!! Come on up so I can hear it....oh wait...I think I heard all the way from Florida!!! See ya!


----------



## ArmyRctr04GTO (Oct 31, 2004)

Thanks for posting the pictures Todd. The MB Quart's sound awesome. They are extremely clear. I will be up in Winston-Salem Easter weekend so I will stop by so you can hear it.


----------



## Goat666 (Oct 3, 2004)

cool set up. nice job in the trunk, real clean


----------



## ArmyRctr04GTO (Oct 31, 2004)

thanks.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Very, very nice! :cheers


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

looks great real clean. :cheers 
is there any rattle in the trunk area with the subs and how is the sound everybody says the gas tank will block out the subs i love the bass but dont want the ghetto trunk rattle.


----------



## Baron Samedi (Oct 22, 2004)

USARMYTTT said:


> Hear are the pics of ArmyRctr04GTO's system. It looks absolutely AWESOME!! Come on up so I can hear it....oh wait...I think I heard all the way from Florida!!! See ya!


Why is it that every DVD/Video install that I see is installed in the upper slot and then the monitor obscures the HVAC controls. Won't it work in the lower open slot?


----------



## twolf (Nov 24, 2004)

Did you get the after market head unit integrated with the steering wheel controls? Also, I heard the factory radio plays a part in the GTO's security system. true?

Let me know, 
thanks!


----------



## BurnsOut (Feb 28, 2005)

how much did the set up cost you?


----------



## ArmyRctr04GTO (Oct 31, 2004)

tha joker said:


> looks great real clean. :cheers
> is there any rattle in the trunk area with the subs and how is the sound everybody says the gas tank will block out the subs i love the bass but dont want the ghetto trunk rattle.


There isn't any rattle in the trunk. The trunk is dynomatted and I had to dynamat the license plate to keep it from rattleing. The spoiler however does have a rattle in it. I think it is the wires that run to the brake light but I am unsure. I took it off to make sure that is was definately the spoiler and it was, no rattle at all. I am trying to figure out a way to fix the stock spoiler, if I can't I will get an aftermarket one. I took out the stock subs in the rear deck and that allows the sound to get through. There is plenty of bass.


----------



## ArmyRctr04GTO (Oct 31, 2004)

Baron Samedi said:


> Why is it that every DVD/Video install that I see is installed in the upper slot and then the monitor obscures the HVAC controls. Won't it work in the lower open slot?


I think that is how the kit comes. The bottom part is a storage area. I agree that it would be better in the bottom but there is a tilt button that I can hit and it lowers the screen half way so I get to the HVAC controls. I will post a pick once I figure out how to do it.


----------



## ArmyRctr04GTO (Oct 31, 2004)

twolf said:


> Did you get the after market head unit integrated with the steering wheel controls? Also, I heard the factory radio plays a part in the GTO's security system. true?
> 
> Let me know,
> thanks!


I did not get the integrated steering wheel controls. Crutchfield sells one for it but I decided not to get it. The unit has a remote and I have pretty long arms so it is not uncomfortable to reach by hand. I am unsure about the head unit and security system. I will check in to it.


----------



## ArmyRctr04GTO (Oct 31, 2004)

BurnsOut said:


> how much did the set up cost you?


I bought the head unit two years ago for $1500
The CD Changer - $160
Mid's and highs - $600 ($300 a pair) I got them cheaper than that but that is what they retail for.
Subs- $360 ($180 each)
4 channel amp- $500 retail (paid $244 from a place on the net that I buy a lot of things)
Sub amp- $500 retail (paid $244 from same place)
Custom sub box- $700
BATCAP - $225
Cables, wires, amp rack, installation, misc stuff -$600

I have about $4000 tied up in it with everything that I had and the new stuff that I bought.


----------



## MY05GTO (Feb 16, 2005)

ArmyRctr04GTO said:


> I did not get the integrated steering wheel controls. Crutchfield sells one for it but I decided not to get it. The unit has a remote and I have pretty long arms so it is not uncomfortable to reach by hand. I am unsure about the head unit and security system. I will check in to it.


Pacific Accessories makes a unit that allows you to retain your steering wheel controls with aftermarket headunits. Model PAC-SWI-X I believe. I just put a new system in my wife's 2004 Toyota Sienna and the unit worked great. Paperwork that came with the unit says it's compatible with the 04 GTO so I'm assuming the 05 is the same. I'm considering upgrading my system as well. My previous car was an 03 GTP and the stereo in that was much better. GM should have opted for a much better system in the GTO IMO.


----------

